
Human detection in webcam in JavaScript with ml5.js - frkmollick
https://www.codespeedy.com/human-detection-in-webcam-in-javascript-with-ml5-js/
======
tdhz77
This actually doesn’t work. Put the camera up to your dog and it still shows
that it’s a person.

